# Wellington Upground - - - CAUTION



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The Wellington Fire and Rescue squad was at the reservoir early this afternoon conducting ice rescue drills. They cut two holes into the ice about 20-25 yards off shore, directly north of the handicap parking spaces on top of the hill. Each hole is about 4 feet by 8 feet. I spoke to one of the officers and they did plan to mark the holes with rocks and caution tape. Also, they were going to try to pull each sheet of ice back out from under the ice to fill the hole back in. NO guarantee on them being able to do that. Again, they were going to mark off the area, so be aware and stay away from that area.


As well, the ramp was not a safe place to access the lake. The first few feet was open water, and the usual open spot at the end of the metal wall.


On a good note, the ice was a good 5 inches and clear and solid where they chain-sawed through. The rescue team members 
were busting through a little bit right on the edge of the rocks.

There was no one out there fishing. I did not fish it either.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That's a really good thing to post, thank you


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep. I probably should have posted it earlier, but I really dislike doing this type of stuff on the phone. I'd rather do so on the computer. I was thinking about fishing there today, but it was so dead last weekend. I was primarily passing by to get bait at Chet & Fran's south of there. I was meeting up with another OGF'er who stopped there ahead of me, told me what was happening, so I stopped as well. He took some pix also, but I told him I'd make a post this evening to let folks know.

I've run into a few other OGF'ers there in the past, so wanted to make sure they knew.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

I fished it last week and the bite was non existent. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Has anyone put boots on Wellington Upground lately for an update? Not sure if I want ice fish Wellington or probe the Rocky for steelhead tomorrow.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Wellington has gone far downhill. Bite is completely non existent like a member mentioned above. It used to be a Great Lake but as a lot of lake the internet and loose lips has put a ton of pressure on it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Went to Wellington Upground once the snow started, no one there and the boat ramp looked sketchy with what looked to be water on top of ice. With no one there decided not to take a chance going out on it. Also unsafe ice sign was up and did see where fire dept had caution tape up.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Trouthunter said:


> Went to Wellington Upground once the snow started, no one there and the boat ramp looked sketchy with what looked to be water on top of ice. With no one there decided not to take a chance going out on it. Also unsafe ice sign was up and did see where fire dept had caution tape up.


Probably a good choice, that ice not safe sign has been there as far back as I can remember. It is a deterrent to keep people off the ice. The area around the ramp is always sketchy from that steel wall absorbing the sun and warming up. I’d imagine the ice was probably still ok, you just need to access it from the rocks either before or after the ramp.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Just stopped by was already out this way. No one fishing today either. Had said so walked down rocks to left of boat ramp. First 2 shove I've Spud goes right threw but then seems like the rest is good ice still. Not even a big step over to the thick ice. Didn't go far just figured I'd swing by no time to fish but had my Spud


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Forgot the pics


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Last year Wellington did pretty good for me And it's he closesclosest place to my house. This year was there 3 times earlier in year and not even a hit.. and I walked all over the place.. it really got fished hard af last year been totally dead this year


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bad thing about those up grounds is that’s its deep right off the shore. Willard is another one. I was on 10” one year at Willard and went I drilled a hole it hit air. Then a foot below was the water. You need to use extra caution on an upground. Different beast all together. Water levels change often.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah willard goes to crap fast.. like 24 hours warm up the edges are totaly junk. Which sucks means I don't get on there as much as I want


----------



## Jigslinger (Feb 4, 2011)

Fished it today left at 4:30. Banks arent to bad a little step or a plank would be good. Went off past the gate like usual. Tried to break the heave on the shore where i went off. Should heal up tonight in that spot. 5 inches maybe a tad more, ice is clear and hard south bank.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jigslinger said:


> Fished it today left at 4:30. Banks arent to bad a little step or a plank would be good. Went off past the gate like usual. Tried to break the heave on the shore where i went off. Should heal up tonight in that spot. 5 inches maybe a tad more, ice is clear and hard south bank.


Yeah only a small step and you were on good ice. The rest looked like solid 5 in of ice. I didn't drill any holes tho.. the real question... Was the fishing any good ??? Lol


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Zach216913 said:


> Last year Wellington did pretty good for me And it's he closesclosest place to my house. This year was there 3 times earlier in year and not even a hit.. and I walked all over the place.. it really got fished hard af last year been totally dead this year


I’ve fished about 5 times this season and have done well, just not in the SE corner. I’ve only caught a channel cat this year in that corner. I’ve done much better west of the gate.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Still has the jumbos and nice eyes in there I bet..


----------

